# BrewPiLess. BrewPi on a single Wifi board.



## Mattrox

I have been following the thread on HBT and built up this.

It allows the precise temperature control of the BrewPi without the need to set up a raspberry pi/PC.

You still get PID control which is accessible from your computer/phone connected to your wifi network.

I'll post more when I get onto my computer tonight at half-time.

Go Crows.


----------



## Mattrox

Here is a link to read and some pics of the web interface.

http://vito.tw/brewpiless/


----------



## Mattrox

Required Hardware:

1x ESP8226 Wifi board (D1 mini is popular, I used the D1)
1x Two way Relay Board
2x DS18B20 sensors (I used 3 to monitor the room temperature as well)
1x 4.7K resistor. (Resistor is between the + and data line of the DS18B20 Temp Probe)
1x Power supply to ESP8266. (I use an old samsung phone charger)

Optional
20×4 I2C LCD
[KY-040 Rotary Encoder module

I plan to add these later.


----------



## kaiserben

Good stuff. 

Am I right in thinking that software on your computer/phone is what tells the relays when to switch? (so you'd need to keep a PC on, or keep a switched-on phone within wifi range?)


----------



## malt junkie

kaiserben said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that software on your computer/phone is what tells the relays when to switch? (so you'd need to keep a PC on, or keep a switched-on phone within wifi range?)


The control of relays is on the board, as is the web server, your computer/phone is for observation/setup of fermentation. Your phone/computer only needs a browser, you could quite literally change ferment temp from anywhere in the world if you wanted to.


----------



## Mattrox

kaiserben said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that software on your computer/phone is what tells the relays when to switch? (so you'd need to keep a PC on, or keep a switched-on phone within wifi range?)


In this version the whole thing is on the wifi board. No need to have a computer running for the controller to work. The computer/phone is used to control the user interface. These web pages are stored on the wifi board too, it controls everything.


----------



## kaiserben

Ah, so the D1 does all the processing as well as the wifi stuff? For $6.95 that's pretty good. 

I currently use my own thing using a RPi operating in the same way yours does. And I have the parts to build another with a Pi Zero. 

EDIT: continued ... but this is even cheaper and looks like it can do all the same cool stuff.


----------



## Mattrox

kaiserben said:


> Ah, so the D1 does all the processing as well as the wifi stuff? For $6.95 that's pretty good.
> 
> I currently use my own thing using a RPi operating in the same way yours does. And I have the parts to build another with a Pi Zero.
> 
> EDIT: continued ... but this is even cheaper and looks like it can do all the same cool stuff.


The sacrifice of not having the computer/rPi is the nice graphs and web accessibility. But it does have the precise control. Data is logged by pushing it to an external service. I have not looked at this yet.

I'm toying with this as a way of running multiple brewpi setups without setting up multiple instances.

Plus it has been a good learning exercise.


----------



## Mattrox

Oh, I should add that the LCD screen option has not been debugged as far as I know.

But as a black box with the web interface it works. 

In the next week or 2 I'll box it up and test it out to actually heat and cool.


----------



## fdsaasdf

So I grabbed a cheap d1 mini board and loaded this up. Very easy to deploy. I now just need to map the pins from the example board to my d1 mini, and then try and remember how to solder neatly...

Has anyone else been playing with this?

I would like the brewpiless to log to something on the local network, I have a server running 24/7 but not sure of the easiest way to set this up.


----------



## malt junkie

Mattrox said:


> In this version the whole thing is on the wifi board. No need to have a computer running for the controller to work. The computer/phone is used to control the user interface. These web pages are stored on the wifi board too, it controls everything.


actually the original BrewPi ran with or without server you just needed to muck about with a rotary encoder.


----------



## fdsaasdf

malt junkie said:


> actually the original BrewPi ran with or without server you just needed to muck about with a rotary encoder.


sorry, but the original BrewPi ran on a Pi, which is a single-board computer with significantly more computing power than an arduino board


----------



## malt junkie

fdsaasdf said:


> sorry, but the original BrewPi ran on a Pi, which is a single-board computer with significantly more computing power than an arduino board


Maybe you should go read the Brewpi boards, the arduino did all the switching and could run without the Raspberry.


----------



## terragady

How is the temp control made here? Is it PWM or just ON/OFF? Can it control a power of cooler and heater or just 1/0 signal?


----------



## malt junkie

Fermenting doesn't need fancy PWM, especially when your cooling most of the time. Your going to say well Poland is ******* cold. So are American winters!! Brew in an old fridge with a reptile heater (30-40w). Once fermentation kicks off the yeast produce a little heat of their own.

The above controller uses beer temp and chamber temp to predict (with an algorithm) when heating or cooling is required, accurate (so they tell me) to 0.1°c.


----------



## terragady

OK got it  well actually I am in Norway now for years and it suppose to be even colder than Poland but it isn't!! We do not even have much snow, only yesterday it covered a little with white dust. I hope it's coming!!


----------



## mr_wibble

terragady said:


> How is the temp control made here? Is it PWM or just ON/OFF? Can it control a power of cooler and heater or just 1/0 signal?


Well PWM is just on/off too, just really fast.


----------



## malt junkie

Mr Wibble said:


> Well PWM is just on/off too, just really fast.


you can try that with your fridge compressor first!! :blink:


----------



## Moad

This is awesome, cheap and compact control. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## malt junkie

Moad said:


> This is awesome, cheap and compact control. Thanks for the heads up


I have some shields in the post. Might end up with a spare. Then again with my soldering skills I may need to order more. Will post when I have one operational.


----------



## Moad

I just received the board, relay and probe, will flash the board and then mess up the soldering.

If all goes well I will make a few of these


----------



## Moad

interface up and running on the board easily enough, just needed to upload a settings file for it to load. Fairly intuitive to get running and change settings. Not much to it really, will just need to get another probe and a resistor from Jaycar then wire it up.

Thanks again for the heads up, this is should keep me going until a gravity + temp logger is released.


----------



## malt junkie

Moad said:


> interface up and running on the board easily enough, just needed to upload a settings file for it to load. Fairly intuitive to get running and change settings. Not much to it really, will just need to get another probe and a resistor from Jaycar then wire it up.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up, this is should keep me going until a gravity + temp logger is released.


I believe the guy who did this is working on intergrating ispindle (home spun tilt/brewometer) to this which while challenging, will be awesome.


----------



## malt junkie

Bloody ahb lost half my post.

Got my 1st shield 90% done waiting parts, and reconnection of my internet. Moad have you looked into the ispindle project at all, no net and other projects have kept me too busy .


----------



## gezzanet

Got a couple of these running on the wemos d1
. Have been using the brewpi arduino versions before this came along. Even though you can access graphs and temps on any device connected to your network this version has a much simpler way of adding a local LCD screen
Stuck it on a stir plate a while ago to play with it. Have been buying a few bits to make the home grown ispindle. Won't be long before the ispindle is integrated in the wemos d1 version
Once the ispindle is integrated I would think it won't be long before you can set a profile based on gravity. 

Current brewpi version allows profile but is time based rather than gravity based


----------



## gezzanet




----------



## Moad

I don't plan on using any LCD just use the web interface.

i didn't know about the other project... will check it out before I order more parts to make more of these


----------



## Moad

Well it looks as though it is really close to happening already, awesome!!

I love these projects and will keep an eye on the ispindle developments. Thanks gents


----------



## malt junkie

The LCD is I2c too simple not to have.(one of the 4 pin headers)




I've got 3 more to do, the 805 SMD's are nuts to solder.


----------



## gezzanet

The shields certainly look better and would be easier than my perf board. Which shield version did you use and whee did you source it ?


----------



## malt junkie

Can't link from the phone, but I used the all surface mount one. And I got them from pcb.io as linked in the thread. Just waiting the phone jack and some cables. Still it took 6 weeks so you may find better value using dirty pcbs.


----------



## gezzanet

Cool thanks


----------



## Moad

Would be cool to make a custom board with the relays built in, change the layout so it can fit in a tube for the tilt stuff. Hopefully someone does it


----------



## malt junkie

Moad said:


> Would be cool to make a custom board with the relays built in, change the layout so it can fit in a tube for the tilt stuff. Hopefully someone does it


The tilt would have to be seperate, wires would mess with it's ability to read gravity. Onboard relays pretty easy to do. Brewpiless has it's own tiny little server on board, therefore not dificult for it to grab data from a designate IP (such as the ispindle) and graph it with the rest of the data. And I would want 240v floating in my beer.


----------



## Moad

of course, I am an idiot. they are two separate projects!


----------



## gezzanet

Mind you. An extension to this idea. The Ispindle has a built in temp chip so it could possibly be picked up by the brewpi board as the beer temp and therefore not need a thermowell in the beer.


----------



## Moad

I've been doing a bit more reading, I have a RPi that I can use so rather than setup a web server to proxy logs to google sheets I am thinking I will set the Rpi up.

Looks like ispindle is running on a wemos d1, have you got yours running Gezza? did you print the parts?


----------



## malt junkie

The latest version doesn't use/need google sheets all logged locally. 4mb onboard flash it'll log for a year or so.


----------



## Moad

yeah but you cant see the log until you stop it is that right?


----------



## gezzanet

I've got a wemos d1 running brewpi but haven't got the ispindle running yet. Still buying bits. Haven't printed the cradle yet. Been looking for the right preform tube. The linked source has run at present. My sons mate has a 3D printer I was going to hit him up for some


----------



## Moad

Apparently some libraries have 3d printers


----------



## gezzanet

Never new that. Might go looking for one around newie


----------



## GibboQLD

Moad said:


> Apparently some libraries have 3d printers





gezzanet said:


> Never new that. Might go looking for one around newie


Most major regional areas will have a makerspace (sometimes called a 'hackerspace') of some sort these days, and almost all of them should have a 3D printer of some description unless they're smaller/newer. Since the whole point of these places is DIY and self-education, I reckon an electronics/fabrication project for brewing would be right up their alley, and you might even be able to propose an exchange of a demo brew-day for some free 3D printed parts/electronics assistance.

Quite a few of the American makerspaces actually incorporate brewing activities into the space, sometimes branching out into mead/wine/cider, etc.

gezza has these guys local to Newcastle -- maybe hit them up and see if they'd be keen to do some 3D printing for you?


----------



## gezzanet

thanks gibbo. just looked them up. could be interesting


----------



## mr_wibble

Lake Macquaire has/had 3D printers in Cardiff & Belmont Libraries.

https://library.lakemac.com.au/services/3d-printer

EDIT: They charge $6.60 per hour of printing time. Geeze! I hope it's a fast print, some take hours.


----------



## Moad

Hey guys, Haven't checked through the HBT thread yet but I have an issue.

Have got the relay wired up, the profile doesn't seem to be activating heating/cooling on the relay. If I set the output to "not inverted" in the brewpiless config then the relay activates. Any Ideas?

edit: If I set fridge const. temp it will activate the relays, just not when I set beer temp. Might be because I only have one probe


----------



## Mattrox

Moad said:


> Hey guys, Haven't checked through the HBT thread yet but I have an issue.
> 
> Have got the relay wired up, the profile doesn't seem to be activating heating/cooling on the relay. If I set the output to "not inverted" in the brewpiless config then the relay activates. Any Ideas?
> 
> edit: If I set fridge const. temp it will activate the relays, just not when I set beer temp. Might be because I only have one probe


You will need 2 probes.


----------



## Moad

Thanks mate, got another on the way.

I've decided I am just going to stick with brewpiless and not over complicate things. I've got it dumping in to google sheets which is all I really need.


----------



## Moad

Has anyone found a need to change the settings in the sketch? tempcontrol.h looks like the relevant temp control settings.


----------



## dibbz

I'm putting it all in this outdoor power point, but going to have to 3d print a collar to make a bit more room inside.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/0P5YVuL4k1PJcrZTiHx9y98GBblGqSLIPFgTNEty8Zrt-BrJFqZIN4tfUMiiuf9z3lchwa7ObszPaRA=w1514-h1188

Dumping to google sheets sounds too hard unless you are aggregating a tilt hydrometer output also. Now BrepiLess supports local logging I'm sold. Not totally motivated to finish it as I have 2 brewpi w/ wifi already.


----------



## malt junkie

Motivated enough, still waiting parts!


----------



## Moad

Dibbz logging is simple once you have things in place. I can assist if you like, you'll need a web server to place a php that essentially relays from the arduino to gsheets 

Good for live logging and also multiple units to one spreadsheet with different tabs.

I'm super impressed with the algorithm used on this


----------



## Mattrox

I have updated the brewpiless firmware.

WOW what an improvement in functionality. It looks like there is the opportunity for local logging of data. This appeals to me. I really only built the brewpiless after Brewpi for a learning experience. I also thought that it was a good solution for simple local control of fermentation.

Now that it supports iSpindel and the fermentation profile can be set using S.G. readings rather than over time, it provides the opportunity for outstanding fermentation control.

I just have the wifi board, relays and temperature probes just sitting loose. It looks like it is time to box it all up and get it into the fridge.


----------



## rocketpants

This may be a stupid question, but am I able to flash a nodemcu and start the AP with 2.0 without two temp probes connected and without relay board? AT the moment I only have one temp probe and the nodemcu on a breadboard.

I can't seem to connect after flashing with the windows nodemncu flasher - I never see the SSID appear to connect to. I've also attempted compiling and uploading via Arduino IDE but this doesn't work either


----------



## Mattrox

rocketpants said:


> This may be a stupid question, but am I able to flash a nodemcu and start the AP with 2.0 without two temp probes connected and without relay board? AT the moment I only have one temp probe and the nodemcu on a breadboard.
> 
> I can't seem to connect after flashing with the windows nodemncu flasher - I never see the SSID appear to connect to. I've also attempted compiling and uploading via Arduino IDE but this doesn't work either


I use the Arduino IDE.

Since the board I used already had a previous version it remembered my network settings.

I am going to use the D1 mini pro board when I build it up in a box because I can attach an external antenna for better wifi reception. I'll let you know how this fresh flashing goes.

Does the brewpiless firmware compile and flash successfully? It's just the AP that isn't showing up?


----------



## rocketpants

Mattrox said:


> Does the brewpiless firmware compile and flash successfully? It's just the AP that isn't showing up?


THanks for the response

It compiles fine using IDE 1.8.4 (I think that's the version) and I can upload to the nodemcu. I haven't built the binary from the IDE and attempted to upload that - I've just used the one in the repository


----------



## Moad

You have to connect to the AP within 3 minutes or it won't work. Or is it after 3 minutes? I forget!


----------



## rocketpants

WifiManager usually has to connect in the first three minutes to set it up


----------



## rocketpants

Mattrox said:


> Since the board I used already had a previous version it remembered my network settings.


This was it. I had previously set up the board on a different project and it was already connecting to my wifi network and hence never activated the AP mode. I thought flashing it woudl lose all the previous settings but not so.


----------



## malt junkie

If you ever have to clear those wifi details, it can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Moad

You need to erase the eeprom.

I had to do it and have forgotten the details but it was a massive pain, I think it was another flash utility I found which basically blanked out the eeprom

Edit: actually the process wasn't too bad once I worked out what needed to be done

http://www.pratikpanda.com/completely-format-erase-esp8266-flash-memory/


----------



## malt junkie

I have two boards made up (thoraks version with the surface mount stuff) sitting on the work bench. 



Both laptops out of action. And yep need some of those files from that hard drive too. But can't flash till I get one up and running.

I hate windowsupdate!!!


----------



## Moad

Anyone having wifi issues after updating to v2.3?

I did an OTA update and now the connection is buckled, if i reset into config mode it seems fine so maybe I need to erase all of the settings again


----------



## Scarabrew

Finally finished my BrewPiLess acrylic case. It uses the same idea of the BrewPi case available on Thingiverse, using only screws/nuts to put all the pieces together.


















Posted all the files here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2924101
The project is made for US and Brazilian power sockets but it can be customized for an AU/NZ version since all the files are available.

*Parts used in this project:*
- 1 x BrewManiacEx/BrewPiLess Brewshield (http://vito.tw/?p=576)
- 1 x Wemos D1 Mini ESP8266 board (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BK435ZW)
- 1 x LCD module I2C for Arduino (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GPUMP9C)
- 1 x 5V/2A power supply (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DR4ZD8)
- 2 x DS18B20 - 6 feet - temperature sensor (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EU70ZL8)
- 2 x Mini XLR 3 pins male socket (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014EJY0JE)
- 2 x Mini XLR 3 pins female socket (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J33CF48)
- 1 x 2 Channel DC 5V Relay Module with Optocoupler (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E0NTPP4/)
- 1 x 10A 250V AC Schurter, model 6765 (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DWIKI3Q)
- 1 x Wall Power Outlet Decora-style 15A Wall Outlet (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CE95O0/)

Assorted screws (M3x16mm), wires, connectors and power cord.


----------



## eviltabouleh

This is so sexy but it would get trashed in my shed
I will just have to do it with a project box or 3d printed like my ST1000
Nice work!


----------



## Scarabrew

eviltabouleh said:


> This is so sexy but it would get trashed in my shed
> I will just have to do it with a project box or 3d printed like my ST1000
> Nice work!


3D file for the gentleman with black hat at the corner. 






https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2787182


----------



## eviltabouleh

Give that man a New! 
No wait that isn't a gift....


----------



## Mattrox

I am sooooo slack. I got this all working, but did not box it up. Then I got interested in iSpindel. Then the iSpindel integration into brewpiless happened. I now have an iSpindel ready to go, but Brewpiless is not ready yet. So I need to get going again.

I now have access to a 3D printer at work and all personal 3D printing is "professional development". I will modify the 3D print files to fit the round 240V sockets sold at Jaycar. Hope to update soon and have this ready for my next brew.


----------



## Mattrox

With the help of the above 3D print file, I now have this.

I am waiting on e-bay for some components and I'm still deciding how to mount the wemos D1 mini.


----------



## Mattrox

Mattrox said:


> With the help of the above 3D print file, I now have this.
> 
> I am waiting on e-bay for some components and I'm still deciding how to mount the wemos D1 mini.


The pics didn't post. So here goes nothing.


----------



## Richard Cann

Unfortunately no more shields available at Vito's website. Does anyone have the files necessary to create the PCB?


----------



## lespaul

Looking to make a brewpi before I complete an iSpindel. Since this is my first electronics project I had a few questions and just wanted to clarify some stuff:
As far as I can tell the difference between brewpi and brewpiless is the lack of Arduino. The ESP8266 having wifi capability means its not necessary. So is there any benefit of going down the Brewpi route?
With regards to the shield, do you need a shield for both variants? If I get the brewpiless I was going to get this board through pcbs.io (LCD Support with DuPont connectors, and surface-mount level converter components) https://pcbs.io/share/8DDk0 
- Do I want the R45 variant and use the ethernet cable? 
- I've never soldered before, how hard is it going to be to do the surface mount style? or should I go with the through-hole style and get the extra level-shifter?
If I'm ordering a project box would a 160x110x90mm be about the right size (http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=253960769415 I see above the brewpiless acrylic case that looks mint, did anyone get a price on printing one?
For the mains panel socket, I struggled to find anything similar to the one above. Could only find the single ones (https://www.jaycar.com.au/mains-panel-socket/p/PS4094). Is it easier to just get some extension cords and just cut the ends off them and drill a hole through the box?
Any help would be really appreciated!!! tbh the whole project is pretty overwhelming but something that I've wanted to do for a while.
Cheers


----------



## garage_life

lespaul said:


> Looking to make a brewpi before I complete an iSpindel. Since this is my first electronics project I had a few questions and just wanted to clarify some stuff:
> As far as I can tell the difference between brewpi and brewpiless is the lack of Arduino. The ESP8266 having wifi capability means its not necessary. So is there any benefit of going down the Brewpi route?
> With regards to the shield, do you need a shield for both variants? If I get the brewpiless I was going to get this board through pcbs.io (LCD Support with DuPont connectors, and surface-mount level converter components) https://pcbs.io/share/8DDk0
> - Do I want the R45 variant and use the ethernet cable?
> - I've never soldered before, how hard is it going to be to do the surface mount style? or should I go with the through-hole style and get the extra level-shifter?
> If I'm ordering a project box would a 160x110x90mm be about the right size (http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=253960769415 I see above the brewpiless acrylic case that looks mint, did anyone get a price on printing one?
> For the mains panel socket, I struggled to find anything similar to the one above. Could only find the single ones (https://www.jaycar.com.au/mains-panel-socket/p/PS4094). Is it easier to just get some extension cords and just cut the ends off them and drill a hole through the box?
> Any help would be really appreciated!!! tbh the whole project is pretty overwhelming but something that I've wanted to do for a while.
> Cheers


Practice soldering and watch some YouTube tutorials, EEVblog channel has some good ones.
I wouldn't recommend surface mount without a decent iron and some practice, get some scrap electronic device and have a go desoldering cleaning and desoldering on that. 
I think 
Bunnings should have sockets but they have more stand out, if you want to run a cable Bunnings also have cable grommets.


----------



## bee2gee

Richard Cann said:


> Unfortunately no more shields available at Vito's website. Does anyone have the files necessary to create the PCB?



There have been a few people reach out on the projects Facebook page, Cherry Phillip usually gets back to people in a day or two, he's able to supply the new v2.0 boards


----------



## bee2gee

lespaul said:


> Looking to make a brewpi before I complete an iSpindel. Since this is my first electronics project I had a few questions and just wanted to clarify some stuff:
> As far as I can tell the difference between brewpi and brewpiless is the lack of Arduino. The ESP8266 having wifi capability means its not necessary. So is there any benefit of going down the Brewpi route?
> With regards to the shield, do you need a shield for both variants? If I get the brewpiless I was going to get this board through pcbs.io (LCD Support with DuPont connectors, and surface-mount level converter components) https://pcbs.io/share/8DDk0
> - Do I want the R45 variant and use the ethernet cable?
> - I've never soldered before, how hard is it going to be to do the surface mount style? or should I go with the through-hole style and get the extra level-shifter?
> If I'm ordering a project box would a 160x110x90mm be about the right size (http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=253960769415 I see above the brewpiless acrylic case that looks mint, did anyone get a price on printing one?
> For the mains panel socket, I struggled to find anything similar to the one above. Could only find the single ones (https://www.jaycar.com.au/mains-panel-socket/p/PS4094). Is it easier to just get some extension cords and just cut the ends off them and drill a hole through the box?
> Any help would be really appreciated!!! tbh the whole project is pretty overwhelming but something that I've wanted to do for a while.
> Cheers



I use the same board however only the RJ11 existed when I built mine. Just be careful and enough the pins are in the right position to go into the board.
I too use that mains panel socket, do be aware though that you need to have a specific cut out. I did my first with a dremel which took a while, second one I knocked up a 3D print panel based on the case I liked. I've attached the cut out details for you.
Enclosure: https://www.jaycar.com.au/pro-quality-instrument-case-200-x-160-x-70mm/p/HB5912
240v IEC socket with switch: https://au.element14.com/webapp/wcs...estType=Base&partNumber=1836764&storeId=10184

One thing I do need to say though is, if you're not confident with soldering, grab the non SMD version. I personally went non-SMD because it's much easier and I have the space in the enclosure anyway plus the 3v 5v level converters are cheap and easy to find. If you've done 240v wiring before great, just brush up on your soldering skills, if not, I would speak with a sparky about proper isolation, safety and what colours to use.


----------



## lespaul

Thanks for the replies. 
Just a few things to clarify, stick with the brewpiless over brewpi?
If I grab the non SMD it says I have to get the level shifter. Not going to be a problem? Or should I get one of the Vito boards you referenced? 
Looks like I'll get ordering. Fingers crossed lads!


----------



## bee2gee

lespaul said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Just a few things to clarify, stick with the brewpiless over brewpi?
> If I grab the non SMD it says I have to get the level shifter. Not going to be a problem? Or should I get one of the Vito boards you referenced?
> Looks like I'll get ordering. Fingers crossed lads!



Horses for courses there really. The BrewPiLess is on cheaper hardware and has less processing power so it could be argued that it isn't as good or maybe not have as many possible features as the BrewPi. The BrewPiLess is only for fermentation where as you use the BrewPi for other brewing processes.
The level shifter is fine, the below is what you should be looking for. Of course, complete your own due dillegence and ensure the item and price is what you're after:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5PC...odule-5V-to-3-3V-For-Arduino/32216849765.html


----------



## pbezza

I have 7 BrewPiLess/BrewManiacEx PCBs available if anyone wants one. PCB is V1.1 from RollE2K on Homebrewtalk https://www.homebrewtalk.com/forum/...oller-brewmaniacex.596907/page-7#post-8509633 He made a tweak with the silkscreen for the esp8266 on v.1.11. The layout didn't change.


----------



## zipfly

How much in total for 1 board + postage to the uk please


----------



## pbezza

It's not economical to send them outside of Australia. Cheaper to order from JLCPCB as they charge £7.20 with shipping for 10 PCBs.


----------



## zipfly

Ok, has anyone got the Gerber files that I can use?


----------



## pbezza

In my previous post is a link to the homebrewtalk thread and post with download https://www.homebrewtalk.com/forum/...oller-brewmaniacex.596907/page-7#post-8509633 Github code plus manual here https://github.com/vitotai/BrewManiacEsp8266


----------



## zipfly

Pcb ordered, next project ispindle.


----------



## lespaul

Random question
If you're wiring both the temp probes together how the hell does the board distinguish the two sets of info?


----------



## bee2gee

lespaul said:


> Random question
> If you're wiring both the temp probes together how the hell does the board distinguish the two sets of info?



They're one wire temp sensors so they present the temperature digitally with a unique identifier, similar to a MAC address for computer networking. You can run I think up to 8 in parallel.

https://create.arduino.cc/projecthu...digital-temperature-sensor-and-arduino-9cc806


----------



## lespaul

Thanks!
Can anyone help me identify which side is the live and neutral (J1 / C1 on the board)? Or does it not matter?
I tried to use the pictures above but the yellow/blue combo threw me.


----------



## lespaul

I'm using the "Thorak BrewPi D1 Mini Breakout Board" 
If someone is using one, are they able to take a shot of their wiring please? I'm struggling to piece together the diagram into this format. 
Specifically not sure where the DS18B20 and the DC attaches 
Below is what I have so far.
Thanks heaps for any help. This is a first project so I'm struggling a bit. 
And before anyone gets too worried I'm getting a sparky mate to check it before I fire it up.


----------



## peterlonz

Almost always these small circuit boards will be labeled on one side or the other in such a way that it's generally obvious.
You have a mains voltage supply in what appears to be an Aus format: just be vary careful to wire this correctly, there is no plus or minus with mains supply because its AC.
Sometimes boards will have short fly leads mounted on the board & if you see this in red & black colours it's low voltage & polarity does matter. Red is + & black is - sowetimes referred to as Neaural.
If you just see + & - markings its low voltage, make your connections in the conventional colours, red & black.
Hope that is of some help.


----------



## lespaul

Thank you so much!
Definitely helped confirmed a few things. I thought better to ask than to go bull at a gate.
Yes, some of it is marked but some of it doesn't make any sense to me. I'll go back to the top and bottom copper layers and figure it out (https://pcbs.io/share/46AR1).


----------



## lespaul

Have the board flashed and I think everything's ready for my sparky mate to check it.
Few questions about it only being on USB power;
- Should the screen work? atm all I've got it a backlight on, no data.
- On the brewpiless webpage the temp and beer profile is showing top left, but no graph is logging on the main part of the screen. Is there a way to fix this?
Thanks again


----------



## lespaul

Ok so wiring is all good.
Still have the same problems; webpage not graphing and screen not displaying anything (brightness has been turned down).
Any ideas before I start troubleshooting?


----------



## Uyllii

lespaul said:


> Have the board flashed and I think everything's ready for my sparky mate to check it.
> Few questions about it only being on USB power;
> - Should the screen work? atm all I've got it a backlight on, no data.



The screen needs 5V. Ensure the power for the screen is coming from the AC-DC convertor and not the 3.3v on the wemos.


----------



## Truman42

Finally got my brewpi setup on a breadboard for now until the pcb arrives. But it works great especially alongside my ISpindel


----------



## Moad

What is this interface above?

Has anyone got the alexa skill working? https://github.com/allthepies/BrewPiLessAlexa

I Have Alexa talking to my kegbot which is awesome, would love to be able to get and set the temp on the ferm fridge through Alexa.

Any help appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Ferment8

The interface is fermentrack


----------



## Moad

Anyone using the ispindel know the trick to get abv to display? I set the og and am running a local log


----------



## Moad

@Ferment8 can you add a sample at any time in fermentrack and have the tilt / ispindel formula update on the fly without being in a “calibrate” mode.

I find that is one negative with brewpiless. I have two fermenters running brewpiless and am considering testing out fermentrack.


----------



## Ferment8

Moad said:


> @Ferment8 can you add a sample at any time in fermentrack and have the tilt / ispindel formula update on the fly without being in a “calibrate” mode.
> 
> I find that is one negative with brewpiless. I have two fermenters running brewpiless and am considering testing out fermentrack.


If i understand you correctly, yes you can. While it is running you can add an angle and gravity and it will update it no problems


----------



## Moad

I’ve moved over and yep any time you add a reading in it will update the formula. That’s awesome, I also love having the option of detaching a ispindel from fermenter and attaching another. I am now rotating 3 between 2 fermenters and this just wasn’t possible with brewpiless. 

There are only two things I see missing and that’s the ability to control profile by gravity and also the temp sensor from the ispindel isn’t visible from what I can tell. Both minor issues I see Thorak has been working on the gravity control.


----------



## Frag_Dog

I ordered the parts to build one of these for myself as my Arduino has an issue with sometimes not turning off the relays... It cooked a pale ale up to 35C before I caught it...

Has anyone had any luck running Fermentrack in a Docker? I've got a NAS that has Docker and I was wondering if anyone here has had luck. I see that someone did build a Docker for Fermentrack (https://hub.docker.com/r/scooch/fermentrack) but it hasn't been updated in a while.


----------



## takai

Breadboarded up a BrewPiLess and loaded the latest firmware onto it (BrewPiLess.v4.0.oled.newui.4m2m.bin). Almost everything is working, it runs in AP mode on the brewpiless network SSID, and i have configured my temperature sensors, and can switch the relays.

However, I am having some issues with the wifi. Whenever i go to scan for other wifi networks in the AP+Station mode it just drops the wifi entirely and doesn't return until i hard power it off for a few mins. If i manually set the SSID it does the same thing and doesn't connect to my wifi.

Has anyone had this issue before?

edit. Sorted out now, seemed to be an issue with the NodeMCU. Swapped to another one I had around and it works fine.


----------



## BananaMan

Hi guys. Hope i'm not hijacking the thread or anything. 
I'm looking at building one of these controllers and wanted to know if anyone had an breakout PCBs for sale?
If not, is anyone interested in buying any if I order some in?


----------



## djar007

PCBs.io - Custom PCB Service


----------



## duncbrewer

I have been trying to set this up.
*Repetidor iSpindel con Display Oled*
DIY: Aprende como montar un repetidor para el iSpindel con pantalla Oled donde puedes ver todos los datos de la fermentación.

I have struggled with a decent signal from my ispindel out of my ferment fridge, bargain stainless steel one but a good enough cage to stop regular wifi to my access point / router upstairs. Works great if i park a second router outside the fridge but trailing cables a pain.
I saw this ( briefly discussed on the ispindel thread about month ago )





*Repetidor iSpindel con Display Oled*


Translation from spanish not super good but enough, I wanted to use this to have a fermentation controller ( not got the relays for that yet ) and also as a WIFI relay/booster and another gadget with the display.
I assembled it last pm and installed the software my first efforts unsuccessful until I swapped out the esp8266 for another and then it was recognised and all loaded okay.
I have managed to get a test ispindel to connect to it and see temp and gravity change.
But what I also want to do is use it as an access point for the other ispindels which use brewspy.
I can see the brewpiless network and can log onto it with a device such as phone but can't get any WWW access from there.
I have set a fixed ip for the repeater on my network but am at a loss at the network aspects. 

I think this is a mod of standard brewpiless. Pretty sure I'm making a basic error somewhere.


----------



## duncbrewer

@takai
Reading above message of yours. Now it's working does that mean that ispindel can connect to the brewpiless and provide data make graphs etc and that you can also somehow log onto the brewpiless with other devices to use as an access point?
I can't get any internet access from the brewpiless only internal network access. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Moad

duncbrewer said:


> @takai
> Reading above message of yours. Now it's working does that mean that ispindel can connect to the brewpiless and provide data make graphs etc and that you can also somehow log onto the brewpiless with other devices to use as an access point?
> I can't get any internet access from the brewpiless only internal network access.
> Any ideas?



Have you put your default gateway in to the brewpiless? 

You can run your brewpiless on your wifi and still run the AP for ispindel to connect to it


----------



## duncbrewer

Moad said:


> Have you put your default gateway in to the brewpiless?
> 
> You can run your brewpiless on your wifi and still run the AP for ispindel to connect to it


Yes I have done that and the subnet and given it a fixed ip. 
The brewpiless is showing up as being on the network when I check the router webpage. I also can access the brewpiless via the fixed ip that I gave it.
The Ispindel is sending to the brewpiless as well. 
When I connect to the brewpiless wifi it has set up that's okay but I can't seem to get outside of my network from there. When I look at the settings for that connection say on my pc ( if i connect to the brewpiless network ) I see that it makes an address say 192.168.4.6, the brewpiless is 192.168.4.1 for its' own network I suppose. 
So it appears to not forward on from the brewpiless to the gateway. 
Does that help?


----------



## duncbrewer

It seems that I misinterpreted the little device. It's a brewpiless and it just uses a different screen. Not able to do any more than a normal brewpiless. 
I assume a normal brewpiless can't be used as an access point either?
So I'll just set it up with the relays to control the ferment fridge and have a dedicated ispindel for that role.
Let me know if the brewpiless can act as a wireless relay for other network devices. I could just convert one of the esp8266 into a dedicated wifi relay using the specific network software for that I suppose.


----------

